# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  онлайн сервис мониторинга изменений страниц сайта - NeoWatcher.com

## dkarmazin

Год назад искали SaaS продукт который удобно отслеживает изменения контента которые произошли на всех станицах сайта. Требовался ответ на вопросы: что изменилось, когда, где?

Не нашли и решили быстренько за пару месяцев написать свой ) Оказалось что в сложности проекта  промахнулись на порядок. Поэтому сделали за год.

Приглашаем тех у кого время дороже денег - очень удобно тем кто поручает свой сайт программистам, верстальщикам, контент менеджерам, и пр. Уведомления на email сервис отправляет только если были реальные изменения (исключая капчу, мигание баннеров и т.п. ). Аналитический модуль показывает что именно удалили, что добавили. 

Стоимость - 10 евро в месяц за сайт. NeoWatcher.com

----------

